# C. sp. 'Lingga 19 Platinum line' spathe



## hobbes1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

This guy opened up this morning, for the upteenth time. It flowers almost nonstop for me. Holy moly though! The rotting flesh smell is strong in this one! I am glad it's in a covered tank, otherwise the wife would definitely not take too kindly to my hobby! I made the mistake and put my nose really close, wouldn't recommend that!


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome job


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

You have any for sale? If so pm me?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Colin, I sent you a PM.

I do do have a few available, as well as many other species of rarer Crypts. Check your PM.

Bill


----------



## hobbes1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

It originally came from Bill too! I have a couple of runners, but this plant is a little unhappy with pH changes as well and has melted once before. Thank you!


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

